# Obama and the kittens



## justsmoke2 (Aug 7, 2008)

Deleted as not to offend anyone.


----------



## vlap (Aug 7, 2008)

Good one. 

Careful with political jokes though. Some are not able to handle opinions that are different then their own and will complain. I just blocked the complainer on here and have never seen another post from that person.


----------



## smoked (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree, and mostly because the joke is not that good for one, it was told some time ago in the opposite direction. Lets not forget the great ad's comparing Obama with paris hilton etc.....if this is what the GOP thinks will win...then it's bush all over again...... I would go on a political rant, but it's not worth it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 (plus I don't want vlap banning me!!!!!! anyhow.....political stuff just brings problems....lets keep it to smoking meat....)


----------



## buttsmoker (Aug 10, 2008)

I personally try to offend as many people as possible. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




We need to stop walking on eggshells and apoligizing for having as sense of humor and an opinion. Hope I offended somebody
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## allen (Aug 10, 2008)

You mean I missed a good one?


----------



## capt dan (Aug 10, 2008)

The best part of this forum has been to date, that it leaves out politics and religion. I would hope that it stays that way, or I may find it less desireable as I have others. There is plenty other places to spend my time for sure.


----------



## allen (Aug 10, 2008)

Gotcha ya, I understand


----------



## capt dan (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats a great start to a new member. Congrats!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well as a new member with a great start now I am a gone member.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

See The Next Post Data Base Problems Or Was It


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

YOU HAVE TO BE JOKING?
I Can not believe this...this joke was censored? was it vulgar? was it *** rated? DO WE LIVE IN CHINA?  I did not even get to read this joke to form an opinion..
WAS NOT THERE AN AMERICAN KILLED IN CHINA SATURDAY FOR MEARLY BEING AN AMERICAN??
IS NOT ONE OF THE GREATEST THINGS ABOUT BEING AN AMERICAN THE FIRST AMENDMENT???
Why was this joke removed? WHO MADE THAT DECISION? 
WHO? THE SAME PERSON WHO WILL TELL ME WHAT BOOK I CAN READ?
HOW DARE YOU ALL CHASTISE CHINA FOR THEIR COMMI VIEWS AND THEN REMOVE A "POLITICAL" JOKE FROM THIS SITE??
WTF??????
I CRINGE, I AM SO ENRAGED...WHATS NEXT TO GO? AND WHO IS MAKING THAT CHOICE? THE SAME PERSON WHO IS SPENDING MY HARD EARNED TAX MONEY ON ABORTIONS? NOT ON MILITARY RETIREMENT???
UNBELIEVABLE, CENSORSHIP ON HERE...COME OVER TO MY HOUSE I HAVE A HUGE LIBRARY I AM SURE YOU WILL WANT TO BURN STARTING WITH MY BIBLE


----------



## camocook (Aug 10, 2008)

BBQGODESS, You go girl...... I didn't quite have your words in my head, but I was wondering where the freedom of speech went.I didn't get to read the joke either to form an opinion.I believe there is no prejudice in comedy.You see a joke, SLAM 'EM. I have enough people picking away at my rights. OK,........  I'm back.
                                                       Sincerely 
                                                       George


----------



## smoked (Aug 10, 2008)

naw, just remember as we said....political things get tempers fired up too damn quick, and as I stated, the joke is really not that funny to be honest and was posted before but in the opposite direction of parties.......no big deal, I have my opinions and I have my rear end....sometimes both are the same!!!!


----------



## smoked (Aug 10, 2008)

]

just to let you know, the original author censored it himself......


----------



## buttsmoker (Aug 10, 2008)

I was JOKING around and this proves my point. I agree this is not a political forum. But it is a public forum and people express opinions on PUBLIC forums......all I have to say back to the smoker.....


----------



## supervman (Aug 10, 2008)

Somethin tells me the kitties weren't FELINE

Still would have liked to seen the joke though with the appropriate rating in the message line. We're all adults.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 10, 2008)

I admire your spunk girl-I had a poster of u on my wall growing up-next to charlie angels-we are guests here-u-me might be the decision makers in our life but not here.I have posted some things I regret-and prolly will in the future-I also didn't read the joke-but am very political and see fun in most of them-yes freedom as our elders saw-is slipping-but in the mean time I reload.


----------

